# 6-19 / 6-20 CHP (long)



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

6-19
Well I'll start by saying again that the night bite has just about all but quite ... unless you want shad or maybe spot ? I went out about 10pm with trout on the brain so I already had more than enough bait so I started out trying for trout . My first cast yeilded me a 24" striper but the second I got a 16" trout and I thought it was gonna be a dandy night but it turned out to be the only trout to grace my presence this night and no porpoises to blame it on  So anyhow I had a few to the canoe and lost a few more in the next 3 hours or so .. I also caught many shad , a few stripers , and 1 keeper flounder and all on 2.5" fin"S" . I switch gears and try for flatties and also change to gulp. I was fishing as usual and no hits ... absolutely nothing but crabs and snags. This is the second night there has been NO flatties in the wood at all and I tried hard. So now I got to figure this out knowing that they are here but whats gonna make them hit ... I made a long cast and sped the retrieve up a notch and presto a TB flattie so now this is the game plan until about 6am . Well I got a lot of TB's and missed just as many (very small) and finally i go back to where I got the first keeper and add some cutbait and I find the other 3 of my limit . Got to back track a second .. before leaving the house I had just left the ER in Lewes because I woke up and could barely get out of bed and although I worked much of it out it still was too much anyhow after 5 hours in the hospital and a few x-rays later I couldnt take it anymore and walked out and went ...you got it fishing ! OK back to the report .. So now I have a limit and the plan was to try for trout again as the sun rose and so thats what I did .... No trout I tried 2.5" and 4" fin"S" in a few colors and a few different gulps as well as some cut spot tipped jigs without a single trout but I caught so many TB flounder. Now its about 8am and the wind has picked up and boats are coming and going as well as a few yaks and get this a party boat fished the end of the pier for about an hour and I am talking big boat ... WTF what a friggin sight. The flounder are biting very well for me and I played C&R for as long as I could take it . A couple stopped to ask how I was doing and I told them so they stayed near and tried without success and while I am nailing flounder on almost every other cast they finally ask what I am using so I tell and offer them some bait and they accepted and gave me some snacks which came in handy out there . I sent them to a spot down from me that was my next stop and dont know how they did but they left without a word after about 45 minutes so I go up and park in their spot and start catching again. At one point I was under the left "T"ffishing for flatties but actually nailing some nice 20 to 26 inch stripers with 3 break offs but no flounder at all and before I could get out a very large boat that was drifting inside the right "T" decided to open it up right outside the pier and threw a nasty wake that could have been real ugly...well it was ugly and even if I was not under there this was not called for but it seems there are quite a few who dont care about canoes and kayaks. So after that whippin and the winds are getting worse I decide to call it a day at 4pm atleast thats when I got to the truck and was all loaded up because it took forever fighting the wind and at some points I was going backwords. I ended up collecting sinkers from under the pier as I used the piling to get to shore ... got about 2 or 3 pounds of lead and it was only 1 side and what I could reach without standing...LOL ! 

















Oh I caught and released 5 keepers right abouts 18" to 18.5" I used gulp and cutbait but the gulp alone produced just as well and I know I caught well over 100 TB flounder alone not to mention other fish. Fish were active and chasing baits to the surface again but 50 percent of the bite were undetectable at first and only noticed I had a fish because the line was going sideways . I was fishing with the exceptionally fast tides we have been having for the past 4 or 5 days which did not help.

6-20
Got a call from Dave and the night was on so we started a out about 10pm and walked the pier to asses the winds. Robbie ( Bobbys son from the tackle shop on the pier)and his other half were catching spot at a good clip and even a few shad on sabiki's with BWFB. I stopped and talked with 3 kayakers and they said it was dead and were leaving . Then I saw a few guys and chatted a bit while Dave was trying to catch a fish with Robbie's gear..LOL . Well nothing was changing wind wise so we opted to go out and was in the water about 12:30. The winds were tough and we chose to stay on the right side until the winds died. We pull up on a boat but both occupants were asleep. I cant remeber the name but hopefully he will read tis and chime in. Dave caught about 4 TB flounder while I was catching fresh spot and a few shad and after we had enough bait We talked shop a bit with the guys in the boat and then the wind let and Dave and I set out for some weakies. This time a few light bites but no trout but we got shad and stripers and Dave got a 19" flattie and we both got a few TB"s as well. We moved to another spot a picked up a few more TB's and moving again. I get a nice 22" and it had been atleast 30 minutes since putting the 19" on ice but as soon as I open the cooler that sucker made a break and a clean one too  Oh well moving on Dave and I were nailing fish pretty good but very few keepers and at one point I have 6 fish in a row get off but I recovered and started catching again. It rained on and off and the weather wasnt looking great and every once in awhile the wind would pick up and toss us a few nice waves. We ended up with 3 a piece but actually Dave did get 4 but it escaped. Winds got worse and the sky got dark so we both thought it a good idea to call it a day... the way back in was like a washing machine up by shore and the left side was almost more than we could take . Bad weather but great day with well over 100 fish between us.

























Going to VA for Spadefish Thursday morning .


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice catches. I've got to come up that way real soon. 

btw.... which boat are you going out with on the spadefish? Thanks


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

long night but you still got some fish.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Crawfish its the Jil Carrie in VA.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Nice*

You are truely the Pided Piper of the Summer Fluke. Congrats!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great job. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

amazing catches. i have applied your techniques from the topside of the piers i fish and i have had much better success. thanks

Best tip:Fresh bait

haven't experimented with the gulps though.

a canoe under the pier, hmmmmmmmmm. i guess you are protected from the lead falling from above.

Fished with the Jill Carrie out of Reedville for striper in VA this winter. Excellent trip and crew.


----------

